# Carma IPO1 trial prep video



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

No tracking video, but some pieces of obedience and protection. Coming together for trail time in a little less than 6 weeks.

https://vimeo.com/102484460

ETA: Have to have the music over the obedience. Too much inappropriate convo to share with the interweb


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Amazing! I can only hope for focus like that!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I admit it, I have Heeling envy. Really nice Alexis.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Super nice work, amazing job


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

You have a great dog and you are an amazing trainer. You guys are a great looking team. I predict that you two will go very far.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Every time you post videos, on my phone they are not your video. The last one of Boaz was a bunch of pigs! This one is a teacher?!? Lol not sure what's going on here!

I'll check it out on my comp later. Where are you trailing? If it's not too far perhaps I'll come watch...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  

Lauren, that is bizarre! This is the first I've heard of the issue. Sorry! =P


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow! Just wow. That last bite at the end, she means business.

Now I know nothing about IPO, when you do the heeling and she stops or lays down are those verbal commands (I kept watching for it but I couldn't tell)?

I just love seeing that flat out sprint away and to you! So impressive!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Wow! Just wow. That last bite at the end, she means business.
> 
> Now I know nothing about IPO, when you do the heeling and she stops or lays down are those verbal commands (I kept watching for it but I couldn't tell)?
> 
> I just love seeing that flat out sprint away and to you! So impressive!!


Yup! Commands out of motion for sit, down and stand. Thanks


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Excellent training...Excellent dog...Good luck at trial.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice as always. I think your Carma videos play too much in my house. I don't even have to turn around any more. I just ask Kiersten, "Watching a Carma video?" and she says yup. I guess you could say we're fans


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Really nice dog and training. 
Mycobra, yours too, was going to comment on your thread but since you're here lol


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

One of my favorite girls. Never get enough of her.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I think the joy you see on her face (and the smile on yours) really says what kind of team you guys are and how much you both enjoy it.  Looks super awesome to me! And I love her tail! I dunno what it is about it, but I just adore it!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It really is SUPER work... great dog/awesome handler. You will do very well at any trial.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

wow!!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> Every time you post videos, on my phone they are not your video. The last one of Boaz was a bunch of pigs! This one is a teacher?!? Lol not sure what's going on here!
> 
> I'll check it out on my comp later. Where are you trailing? If it's not too far perhaps I'll come watch...
> 
> ...



Are you on an iPhone, by chance? 
I enjoy watching them train and this was a K-1st Grade video for me too, lol. 
Unfortunately, can't watch on my computer-not enough service. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Really nice work--as usual. She has really progressed under your tutelage. It's been instructive watching. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome video, I have thoroughly enjoyed watching your progress with Carma. Carma looks wonderful - you guys are totally ready for your IPO1!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I always enjoy watching your videos! You guys are such a good team - good look at your trials! You'll do great


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking great!!!! Really hoping to make it to the trial in October to see everything! Also not so secretly hoping to capture some good shots too!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Are you on an iPhone, by chance?
> I enjoy watching them train and this was a K-1st Grade video for me too, lol.
> Unfortunately, can't watch on my computer-not enough service.
> 
> ...



Yes I have an iPhone. I think it's the pet guide app though, if I pull up the thread in safari, it's the actual video.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> Yes I have an iPhone. I think it's the pet guide app though, if I pull up the thread in safari, it's the actual video.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks. I've always been able to see them until the last two...

I saw the pig video too, lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I liked the overall performance on the video. The only small nit after being at a training seminar with a world competitor this weekend. They are really encouraging to see the dogs tail wag more during ob like it is happy. So one thing to keep in mind if you are working for above club level trial results.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

szariksdad said:


> I liked the overall performance on the video. The only small nit after being at a training seminar with a world competitor this weekend. They are really encouraging to see the dogs tail wag more during ob like it is happy. So one thing to keep in mind if you are working for above club level trial results.


Thanks. I actually train with a member of the FCI team as my training mentor. I personally feel (and have been told by many) that her attitude overall is obviously happy and doesn't show pressure at all, so it shouldn't be an issue at any level. Rules don't actually state that tail has to be wagging


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Meh I think some dogs naturally have a very excited expression as opposed to others in the work. There are plenty of top qual dogs that dont necessarily have that waggy tail and its not cause they are beaten in training.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks. I actually train with a member of the FCI team as my training mentor. I personally feel (and have been told by many) that her attitude overall is obviously happy and doesn't show pressure at all, so it shouldn't be an issue at any level. Rules don't actually state that tail has to be wagging


Agreed. 

The judges just want to see a "happy, free dog" not necessarily a wagging tail, there are other ways to see the dog's demeanor.

She's very precise and very tight (both obviously good things), but its obvious that she is enjoying the work and that she's confident and having a good time. the judges will see that.

Awesome handling, awesome work. You guys are going to own that trial I am sure. Good luck!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Alexis,

Great work and also a great relationship with your dog.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you guys


----------

